
Launch: Basecamp Gets Personal – Signal vs. Noise - tambourine_man
https://signalvnoise.com/launch-basecamp-gets-personal/
======
greenyoda
The submitted URL doesn't work for me. Starting from the home page, I found
this, which looks like it's what you want:

[https://m.signalvnoise.com/launch-basecamp-gets-
personal](https://m.signalvnoise.com/launch-basecamp-gets-personal)

